# Anemone question...



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

So I can get my hands on a Condy Anemone orHaitian Anemone which ever you may call it. Does it move around much?? Yes no maybe? I have a flame bubble tip that hasn't moved at all since I've had it in my tank.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I use to have one that destroyed my tank


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> I use to have one that destroyed my tank


 damn. That sucks I will def stay way away from it then.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey dude!!!! I'd stay away from anything that's not a BTA. The ONLY other possible nem would be a crispa species. Aside from those two STAY AWAY LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

aquaman1 said:


> Hey dude!!!! I'd stay away from anything that's not a BTA. The ONLY other possible nem would be a crispa species. Aside from those two STAY AWAY LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol ok. Don't even want to risk it


----------

